# Pitbulls with black noses?



## TheBullBeastLover

This might sound dumb but you know some pitbulls have different color noses like red and blu or w.e if they have a black nose can you tell what kind of pit they are or would you still need a pedegree


----------



## OldFortKennels

you still need a ped


----------



## cherol

TheBullBeastLover said:


> This might sound dumb but you know some pitbulls have different color noses like red and blu or w.e if they have a black nose can you tell what kind of pit they are or would you still need a pedegree


you ALWAYS need a ped..... with all the people out there crossing lines, common traits known to certain "lines" are no longer a defining trait.... and the color of noses does not really define what "kind" of pit it is...... A pit is a pit period. blue nose red nose black nose ....not "kinds" of pits.....just colors


----------



## Patch O' Pits

It is a comon misconception that nose color tells you the line of the dog. It is also sometthing that BYBs try to play around with using to make a dog seem more special than the next. As already stated there is only one "type" of APBT no matter what the nose or coat color

Nose color is just that... a color . It doesn't mean anything and can not tell you what bloodline the pup is from. The only way to trace heritage is through a pedigree from a reputable breeder. 

LOL to confuse you further 
There is one exception a red nose that is Old Family Red nose Lines, but note not all red nose dogs are OFRN. Also not all dogs from OFRN lines depending on how they are bred and if their are other lines added are red nosed pup .


----------



## pantera2006

LOl ya i hear that all the time..... Colour doesnt mean anything, Its the same thing that makes our hair colour and so on... Genetics really....


----------



## GnarlyBlue

*in the nose*

I was under the impression from the UKC paperwork that the only distinction made with the nose is a red/red nose. there is no such thing as a blue nose, just a blue, in the paperwork that is... I'm actually very curious about this one because people are always asking if my dog is a blue nose. I just tell 'em she's a pure blue APBT.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

GnarlyBlue said:


> I was under the impression from the UKC paperwork that the only distinction made with the nose is a red/red nose. there is no such thing as a blue nose, just a blue, in the paperwork that is... I'm actually very curious about this one because people are always asking if my dog is a blue nose. I just tell 'em she's a pure blue APBT.


This is actually an easy one to answer.

All blue dogs have blue noses they can't have any other color because it is genetically impossible so it does not need to be listed on their paperwork as such.

Consequently, not all red dogs have red noses so that is why that is specified differently

Hope that clears it up

If someone looks at your dog and asks if she is a blue nose they do not really know about the breed. It is a common mistake even with new owners because BYBs tend to spout off a lot of misinformation about how special and rare BLUE NOSE dogs are when all it is a color..

I constantly get people asking things like

Hey is that a

A Blue nose

a red nose

tiger striped

American

Gator

blue blooded

a Staffordshire ( which actually stands for a SBT )

Plus a ton of other BYB terms

etc ect ect

I've had others tell me there is no such thing as An APBT only AmStaffs

Sometimes it is funny the things that are asked and the list gets more and more ridiculous

They seem to think all those types of things are different "kinds " of APBTs. There is only one "Kind" and they come in different colors and from different bloodlines. So That is usually how I try to explain it to them


----------



## cherol

Patch O' Pits said:


> All blue dogs have blue noses they can't have any other color because it is genetically impossible so it does not need to be listed on their paperwork as such.


?????????? 
I have seen lots of "blue" dogs that did not have "blue" noses. I have seen them with pink noses and black noses as well...... And also I have yet to see a pedigree that lists the color of the dog's noses no matter what color........


----------



## Patch O' Pits

cherol said:


> ??????????
> I have seen lots of "blue" dogs that did not have "blue" noses. I have seen them with pink noses and black noses as well...... And also I have yet to see a pedigree that lists the color of the dog's noses no matter what color........


You may have seen what you think is a pink nose as in very very washed out blue or a flesh colored dudley or butterfly nose which some may call pink which is actually the lack of any pigment but I have yet to see a full dudley nose on a blue dog that would be possible if the pigment was reallllllly poor

You may think you saw a dog with a black nose but what you saw was a blue dog with great pigment. My blues appear to have black noses unless you put them by a dog with a 'real' black nose than it is quite apparent it is blue

Here is my Samurai. Bet you think his nose is black... well it isn't; it's blue. See what I mean


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Patch O' Pits said:


> You may have seen what you think is a pink nose as in very very washed out blue or a flesh colored dudley or butterfly nose which some may call pink which is actually the lack of any pigment but I have yet to see a full dudley nose on a blue dog that would be possible if the pigment was reallllllly poor
> 
> You may think you saw a dog with a black nose but what you saw was a blue dog with great pigment. My blues appear to have black noses unless you put them by a dog with a 'real' black nose than it is quite apparent it is blue
> 
> Here is my Samurai. Bet you think his nose is black... well it isn't; it's blue. See what I mean


beauuuutiful blue Patch... Very similar in color to Indi... when i picked her out I thought she was black... black nose and black fur... over a couple of days of having her she lightened up alittle bit.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

Thank you!! Your baby is very pretty too.


----------



## sw_df27

Well Havoc was born blue like Indi or Neela and after a few weeks she turned black but her papers say she's blue so does that make her blue or black cause to me she's black as coal.................... I just say she's black her mom is Blue with a Blue nose and her dad is a red red nose only 2 of the pups stayed that light blue color the rest changed.....


----------



## Patch O' Pits

sw_df27 said:


> Well Havoc was born blue like Indi or Neela and after a few weeks she turned black but her papers say she's blue so does that make her blue or black cause to me she's black as coal.................... I just say she's black her mom is Blue with a Blue nose and her dad is a red red nose only 2 of the pups stayed that light blue color the rest changed.....


If she is really black and her papers say blue you need to contact the breeder and have them changed. The reg will not change the color without a letter from the breeder


----------



## TheBullBeastLover

NEELA said:


> beauuuutiful blue Patch... Very similar in color to Indi... when i picked her out I thought she was black... black nose and black fur... over a couple of days of having her she lightened up alittle bit.


Heres a old pic of butterscotch with her black nose


----------



## sw_df27

I did contact the breeder and they said the ADBA will not change the papers no matter what plus the breed has retired and rehomed the sire so oh well I just hope once I start WP comp with her that won't be a problem............


----------



## TheBullBeastLover

Patch O' Pits said:


> You may have seen what you think is a pink nose as in very very washed out blue or a flesh colored dudley or butterfly nose which some may call pink which is actually the lack of any pigment but I have yet to see a full dudley nose on a blue dog that would be possible if the pigment was reallllllly poor
> 
> You may think you saw a dog with a black nose but what you saw was a blue dog with great pigment. My blues appear to have black noses unless you put them by a dog with a 'real' black nose than it is quite apparent it is blue
> 
> Here is my Samurai. Bet you think his nose is black... well it isn't; it's blue. See what I mean


Sorry for the last post i was trying to put a pic of butters and her nose up but its acting funny


----------



## Patch O' Pits

sw_df27 said:


> I did contact the breeder and they said the ADBA will not change the papers no matter what plus the breed has retired and rehomed the sire so oh well I just hope once I start WP comp with her that won't be a problem............


 Call ADBA and explain your concern... or send in a pict and get a show pull card to prove it is yuor dog


----------



## sw_df27

Thanks I e-mailed the ADBA Today just waiting on a response!!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits

sw_df27 said:


> Thanks I e-mailed the ADBA Today just waiting on a response!!!


 Good luck. I'm sure they'll be very helpful


----------



## drsven

sw_df27 said:


> Well Havoc was born blue like Indi or Neela and after a few weeks she turned black but her papers say she's blue so does that make her blue or black cause to me she's black as coal.................... I just say she's black her mom is Blue with a Blue nose and her dad is a red red nose only 2 of the pups stayed that light blue color the rest changed.....


Sounds like your dog may be a "seal". The coat will look black at first glance but will show a brown hue in the sunlight. I can see how folks might confuse this coat color with blue or black. Because Havoc was born blue I wouldn't worry so much about updating the ADBA paperwork. You're supposed to list the coat color at birth. I've seen coat colors change slightly in most dogs as they age or when the weather changes.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

> You're supposed to list the coat color at birth


Actually that isn't true. Most breeders do not mark colors and send in papers right when the pups are born. One because the first two weeks time are critical and some pups don't make it and also color often changes and for proper identification and showing/working sake they should be listed correctly or as close to what the color is as possible so that there is no question about the dog's papers IMO.

I've never seen a blue dog turn black LOL but anything is possible I guess. In my experience most dogs' coats if they change lighten up not get darker
Noses and eyes darken and develop pigment and the white markings often get smaller and tiny white markings may even disappear and often pigment spots show up on white ot light colored areas


----------



## drsven

Patch O' Pits said:


> Actually that isn't true. Most breeders do not mark colors and send in papers right when the pups are born. One because the first two weeks time are critical and some pups don't make it and also color often changes and for proper identification and showing/working sake they should be listed correctly or as close to what the color is as possible so that there is no question about the dog's papers IMO.
> 
> I've never seen a blue dog turn black LOL but anything is possible I guess. In my experience most dogs' coats if they change lighten up not get darker
> Noses and eyes darken and develop pigment and the white markings often get smaller and tiny white markings may even disappear and often pigment spots show up on white ot light colored areas


Sorry, but this doesn't make sense, which registry are you speaking of? It clearly states on the ADBA litter registration paperwork that incomplete forms will be returned and not processed. The color must be listed.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

drsven said:


> Sorry, but this doesn't make sense, which registry are you speaking of? It clearly states on the ADBA litter registration paperwork that incomplete forms will be returned and not processed. The color must be listed.


 You didn't read it properly I said "they don't mark off color and send the papers in right away". Of course they mark the color off before sending in papers they just do not fill in and send in papers right away at birth as you stated in your post. Most hold off on doing anything with the papers for at least the first couple of weeks maybe my wording of it was hard to understand

Also had to add anoither thing on looking at puppy colors many brindle pups don't have their brindling or full at least full brindling at first eitther which adds to also why papers are not filled out and sent right away

Of course if the breeder really knows the dogs and what they throw it may be done sooner

That goes for ADBA and UKC


----------



## drsven

Patch O' Pits said:


> You didn't read it properly I said "they don't mark off color and send the papers in right away". Of course they mark the color off before sending in papers they just do not fill in and send in papers right away at birth as you stated in your post. Most hold off on doing anything with the papers for at least the first couple of weeks maybe my wording of it was hard to understand
> 
> Also had to add anoither thing on looking at puppy colors many brindle pups don't have their brindling or full at least full brindling at first eitther which adds to also why papers are not filled out and sent right away
> 
> Of course if the breeder really knows the dogs and what they throw it may be done sooner
> 
> That goes for ADBA and UKC


I think it was the wording. Yes, I waited over a week before sending in the paperwork myself for a few of reasons:

1. Some pups don't make it.

2. I have the pups checked by a vet for positive gender identification and for noticeable birth defects (momma gets a check too).

3. Signature(s) from the sire's owner. I wait until the owner of the sire has seen the litter and counts the total number of pups before asking for a signature. Keeps things honest and it's really the right thing to do.

I agree especially with blue pups, brindle stripes can take weeks to appear.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

drsven said:


> Sorry, but this doesn't make sense, which registry are you speaking of? It clearly states on the ADBA litter registration paperwork that incomplete forms will be returned and not processed. The color must be listed.


I think she's saying that you should wait to send the litter registration for a couple of weeks to see if the coat colors change


----------



## Patch O' Pits

NEELA said:


> I think she's saying that you should wait to send the litter registration for a couple of weeks to see if the coat colors change


Yes, absolutely


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Samurai is BEAUTIFUL!!! Looks lonely though, needs a girlfriend. Get down to San Diego much? Or am I even allowed to ask that... well still, did you get him thru a kennel ? breed him yourself? Pm me.


----------



## dizzynrazor

Bet you most of your "blue noses" come back American bully breed on DNA LMAO


----------



## jttar

dizzynrazor said:


> Bet you most of your "blue noses" come back American bully breed on DNA LMAO


Bet you are replying to a 15 year old thread and that most likely the dogs mentioned are no longer around. For sure none of the posters are still on this forum.


----------

